# Best 4x4 for boot space for 3 dogs?



## Oscar (4 September 2012)

Ludo my Dobe pup is getting bigger by the minute!! I think by the time he is old enough to come out and about he will be too big for the boot of my car with my other two JRT types. 

I have a Honda CRV, and I'm a bit ocd with things being clean and tidy, and well taking 3 dogs for a walk, and round the yard means wet muddy dogs so they are confined to the boot - as well as for safety.  

I would love a Defender, or a Disco but the road tax, and running costs are ridiculous and I don't tow and don't need to drive up mountains or do any serious off roading, but something that can cope with really bumpy farm tracks and snow which when it falls round here can be pretty deep! The CRV has coped well so I was thinking a Kia Sorento? Is the boot generous in that? 

Or would a Volvo or Audi all roader be better? hmmm

Also family are in Surrey so it needs to be good mpg, comfy and room for doglets to lay down for the 4hr drive!

I want a newish car 2 or 3yrs old - don't want to be at the garage every week having repairs - or at the pump every five minutes to fill up

suggestions please?


----------



## Dizzydancer (4 September 2012)

The kia sorento have big boots- my friend has two boxers and they easily lie down in there with room to spare. 
We just got a pick up- cheap road tax and insurance as classed as commercial vehicles and we prob get about 35mpg roughly. But the cheap tax and insurance was what we liked.


----------



## Oscar (4 September 2012)

Ok dumb question - but can you put dogs in the back of a pick up? I know you can get covers etc, but they are totally separate from the cab so no heating etc? lol I think my two older dogs would call the police on me!!


----------



## Dizzydancer (4 September 2012)

Well our lad at mo goes on back seat but we have a boot cover which is separate he will go in there once OH fits it, he will have his bed in there and when wet he has a working dog fleece to dry in off.- look at the l200s the middle bit of back window goes down on those so you could heat it easier.


----------



## Oscar (4 September 2012)

Great thanks!


----------



## ROG (4 September 2012)

Do you have any towing or licence restrictions to consider??


----------



## Toffee44 (4 September 2012)

Disco's are brilliant I know you said about road tax but ours is good on fuel, goes all over the country. We are getting an estate to replace my Peugeot and some of the Astras hold up well to farm abuse, hence why we are looking at them.


----------



## Toffee44 (4 September 2012)

What about a small van?


----------



## cremedemonthe (4 September 2012)

My Maverick 7 seater had loads of space in the back, my lurcher, lab x staffie and jrt used to fit in it comfortably


----------



## Kat (4 September 2012)

For maximum space go for a Toyota Hilux/Nissan Navara/Mitsubishi L200 and get a snugtop or similar to provide a roof for the flatbed. Masses of space, your dogs don't stink up or mess up the interior of your car, the back can be swept or hosed down easily and you can securely lock the vehicle keeping the contents secure while leaving a window open in the flatbed for the dogs. 

We have a Navara specifically because it gives more load space than a normal 4x4 and it tows the horsebox fine and copes fine with muddy fields. It is also cheaper than a 4x4 on tax as it is a commercial vehicle so taxed as a van. It has more load space than a small van but not as much as a transit.


----------



## Oscar (4 September 2012)

ROG said:



			Do you have any towing or licence restrictions to consider??
		
Click to expand...

No I passed my test in 1990 & can tow a trailer and drive up to 7.5t


----------



## ROG (4 September 2012)

HorseyLad said:



			No I passed my test in 1990 & can tow a trailer and drive up to 7.5t
		
Click to expand...

I also meant  - do you need a particular towing capacity for this 4X4 ?


----------



## Oscar (4 September 2012)

currently don't tow or own a trailer or horsebox but might want to tow in the future so would need something capable of towing a a 17.2hh wb so I realise a Kia & the estates wont be sufficient.  I had also considered a swb Shogun commercial van that is open in the back. hmmmm  need to win the Lottery!


----------



## echodomino (4 September 2012)

Nissan Navaras are very good for boot space, my mum got 5 Wire Viz's in the back of hers comfortably. They're very good at towing too, dad towed my 15.2 in a really old heavy trailer and you couldn't tell it was on the back, also towed our 22ft caravan no probs.

Hubby and I have a Nissan Terrano (the 7 seater long wheel base). Also has loads of boot space when the back 2 seats are folded up and also tows brilliantly. In fact in a bit of a dilema at the mo, hubby bought a Saab hatchback yesterday and I have a Fiat Multipla, not sure whether to sell the Terrano or keep it for me and sell the Fiat - ooo decisions


----------



## Suelin (4 September 2012)

I have a Kia Sorrento 2004 plate.  Brilliant for towing.  I have an Equi Trek trailer and with 2 horses up the Kia doesn't know it's there frankly.  We also have 3 dogs although ours are whippets but I can easily put the travelling fridge in the back and there is still ample room for them as well.  Also on a daily basis I put my tack in there and the girls still have plenty of space.  Altogether a really useful motor.


----------



## echodomino (4 September 2012)

Suelin said:



			Also on a daily basis I put my tack in there and the girls still have plenty of space.
		
Click to expand...

You're lucky you can do that, I have the room but I'd have no tack if I put the 3 terrier-ists in with it!  and yet I'd still have another of the little buggers


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 September 2012)

X trail? Petrol manual tows up to 2000kg. Convert any bigger 4x4 to LPG for fuel efficiency. My x trail has a tailored boot cover and was bought specifically for three dogs and sufficient crumple room 












The back seats fold totally flat for transporting bales of shavings or for more dog room.


----------



## Vicstress (7 September 2012)

If you want to tow id go for a sorrento or something similar with a max tow capacity (3500). If you don't need to tow get a vw Passat estate.....used to fit two great danes in the back of that and OH diesel is very good on fuel.


----------



## Tillypup (7 September 2012)

I've just got a 4wd Skoda Octavia estate and it fits my three pointers in the boot just fine,deviously I had a Puegeot 406 estate and that comfortably had 5 pointers in the boot on several occasions!!!!

No clue about towing with the Skoda. it is a bit higher up than the ordinary estate handles beautifully, I have an automatic version and LOVE it! We do however joke that I am married to a pensioner and drive a Skoda at 35 so my life is officially beyond sad! I don't care though 'cos my car is great and my "pensioner" is hot! (37 ex-marine!)


----------

